# Horn Location



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

It seems we have 2 horns, hi and low, one of the two has passed away, as I get a weak warble of a horn now when the car is locked or the steering wheel button pressed.

Can anyone tell me where I can look for these beasts?


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like there are 2 (high and low) horns, both just under the headlights, more towards the inside of them, rather than the outside, under the front bumper.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Funny one of mine had died too, so sad now when you are pissed at another driver.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

After pulling it all apart, and both horns make noise, I can not tell which one is dying, and I did not want to spend $80 on two horns.

Other day I was at harbour freight, and these looked the same. So for $10, and for both a hi and low, I picked them up and will try them out.

Will post back if anyone cares.

http://www.harborfreight.com/automo.../2-piece-12-volt-electric-horn-set-99911.html


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

So, the high tone is on the driver's side, and low is on the passenger side, the electrical connectors, don't quite allow you to turn the horn, facing down, little slack, but they mostly get in the way of the bracket.

The horn connectors slide right in and work great. You can re-use the bracket, and are left with the old new bracket and relay.

Horn is about 2x as loud as the originals, and for 10$ a great deal vs 70 to 90 for the pair from VW or Chrysler.

The are silver, but I don't see them behind the bumper.


----------

